# 4 in 1 crib Woodworking Plan



## jlivingstonsg (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello.

I try to find a free Woodworking Plan for a 4 in 1 crib.
They is not possible to get here in Sweden for a normal prize.

Anybody here who know a link ?

Someting like this.
http://babycribfinder.com/convertible-baby-cribs/will-the-delta-children-emery-4-in-1-crib-be-your-next-good-buy

It need to be easy to make/construct if possible. 

Regards 
Magnus from Sweden.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Magnus,

Here are some links:

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/furniture/kids/3-in-1-bed-for-all-ages/
http://www.thedesignconfidential.com/2012/04/free-diy-furniture-plans-build-land-nod-inspired-low-rise-crib
http://www.provenwoodworking.com/woodworking-plans.html

I don't know if these are what you are looking for, if these are good plans, or if these are free!


----------

